# One of my corys died tonight. =(



## Jaynee (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so sad. A couple days ago I noticed that my medium cory (of three) was missing a fin. It was just GONE. It caused the cory some difficulty swimming and it started resting a LOT. At one point yesterday I found it tucked in between two large river rocks I have in the tank and thought for sure she had gone there to die. When I went to get her out with the net she jumped to life and started swimming around the tank - she was active for a good hour, so I figured I just woke her up from a nap in which she had found a really weird position.

She was moving most of the day today, but I just went to look and found her upside down, no gill movement, in the center of the tank. Usually she'd hide when she was resting. The fact she was out in the open let me know she was most definitely not resting. I got the net and sure enough - no movement.

I don't know which fish took her fin from her, but I'm betting Mami Gourami did it because the platys pretty much keep to themselves. I'm so sad - I love that little cory because it always seemed to have a real personality compared to the other two.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss.
I lost my BN a few hours ago. 
Get some more, it makes you feel better.


----------



## Jaynee (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, I plan on going tomorrow to get another one since the two remaining corys probably need the company. And I'm gonna try to get the biggest one in the tank at the LFS so that Mami Gourami can't do this again.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss.
> I lost my BN a few hours ago.
> Get some more, it makes you feel better.


How long did you have it for? Why do you think it went?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

That's what's bothering me the most. I can't figure out the reasoning for my loss.
I had her for a few months. Since december?


----------

